# Is this asbestos insulation on ducts?



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

the test is cheap. you can mail in your samples. Only way to really know. I'm more suspicious of the paper than the fiberglass, but still only way to know is to test


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

steveel said:


> the test is cheap. you can mail in your samples. Only way to really know. I'm more suspicious of the paper than the fiberglass, but still only way to know is to test


is that something I can do as diyer, or do i need to call in a pro?
is there like test kits that they have for lead or mold?


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

you have to take a sample and send it in or drop it off. Look under environmental testing or environmental labs in your yellow pages;


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

acerunner said:


> I was about to remove the ducts because I'll be installing new furnace and ducts. I noticed this paper-like material on one boot, and again in a gap of fiberglass insulation on another branch. It looks like fiberglass insulation was just wrapped around this stuff. Is this the stuff with asbestos?


 

Yes I would say that it is asbestos.. I used alot of this stuff back in the day... Don't try to remove it... (Unless you have it professionally removed)I would get a bucket of duct sealant & cover it.


----------

